# Heading to Sask. on Sat. for the first time



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

I am making a solo mission to Sask. Probably starting around the quill lakes area and then moving from there if need be. I was wondering if I should bring my ATV along or not. I have heard that there is a lot of water up there and was just wondering if I would need it for field access. I was Also wondering if land access has been a problem for anyone in this area? any other pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Going by yourself.. Ive give you credit for that one. Thats alot of driving by yourself, but good luck. As far as the 4wheeler i dunno im heading up there in 10 days and have heard from several reports that it has been really good.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

According to the guys I have been talking to that hunted the Quills a lot of the low lying fields have been wet as of 2 weeks ago. Who knows now, it dries out quickly up there. If I were going solo and had room for it I would definitely bring it. Hiking out 200 decoys plus all your stuff is tough in mud.


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

thanks I will bring it just in case.


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

Phone the hotel you are staying at and ask em. If he doesn't know ask him to find out. For the most part I really can't see the need for it. If you have 4WD on your truck or SUV things should be good. I hope this gets to you in time. Take pics of the homeland for me.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

[img=http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/3724/2005saskhunt089custom2ue.th.jpg]

Just finished a solo trip to Quill Lakes in Sask last week..only saw one handicapped hunter with atv used it to get near roosts for pass shooting..land is pretty much dry and you should use a suv for the backtrails..lots of ruts and grass near lake has 2 inches of water. I did pretty well. shot about 8 snows, 3 canadas, 3 ducks, and 5 cranes on a relaxed solo hunt..3 days..2 days pass shooting..1 day set up field. ...shot only enough to take home for my friends..could have shot more..but bird processing costs about $6/bird.. I know this area ver well..hunted there for more than 20 years..permission was ok..had farmer friends scouting for me.. Going agian next year. every body seemed to be pass shooting..that was the way to go because of pressure..guides had the fields next to roosts.. set up pass shooting between roosts and there are waves and waves of not too high birds..if you in their flight path..means alot of fun and sore shoulder..


----------



## Marty Haakenson (Jul 6, 2005)

We run into a lot of solo hunters in the Emonton airport and the winnipeg also.They say some of the best hunts of the year, also it is easier to get on land with one guy as opposed to five or more.I belive it


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Consider trying to hook up with another guy nfor the trip. That is what I try to do. Splitting the gas/motel costs makes it more cost effective. Also the commaradire is very nice and the switching off on driving and setting out decoys is a bonus. If we use my equip/dekes and they drive their truck, we split the gas costs, if I drive and use my equipment, they pay all the gas. Them FBs and custom socks are not cheap and there is wear and tear on the gear/dekes so some always need to be fixed/replaced and my time/$ is worth something, thus why the split. :wink:

The hardest thing in finding a guy is equalling the type of hunting interest that both have. Meaning some are laid back and do not want to get up at 3 or 4 AM and set decoys for 2+ hrs and do this 5-6 days in a row. 3 years ago I teamed up with guy and had a blast and we were both equally gung ho on finding and hunting birds. :beer:

I have done solo trips too, they can be great. I did 2 last spring to ND dd:

But I am looking for other solo guys in S MN that would like to team up for next spring. :thumb: PM me if interested.


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

Returned home on Friday had an awesome hunt first day we were set up in the next section over from the roost and birds just kept coming in as fast a I could reload. Managed to get 16 Snows and blues all from decoying. I took my time to pick out adult birds but did bust up a few juvies. It is tough when you have a thousand of them things barking at you and all you see is gray birds landing all around me. This was the best day I had decoying also managed a limit of Mallards. Second Day was set up in another field that had maybe 15 to 20,000 birds in it the night before. I was out there early setting up decoys and someone came out and started setting up in the field up next to me of course down wind. The snows still wanted my field but just as they started tornadoing those guys would bust up some ducks or skybust some snows. I got a couple but could have been better. 3rd day was really foggy and I didn't feel like putting out the dekes again when I didn't need them Since there was water in the field and most of the birds roosted there all night. So I sat on the fence line and shot for a straight hour as the birds continued to fly right over me :sniper: . If I could hit a bull in the *** with a bango I would have got my limit of whites but ended up with 14. After the fog lifted and all of the birds were gone I took 6 mallards dekes and headed for the Pothole in the wheat field. Took 7 greenheads and a dandy pintail. Next morning returned to same Pothole managed another 7 greendheads and another pintail. The best thing was number 6 greenhead was sporting a very nice ankle bracelet made in the USA by the US Fish and Wildlife Service. I called their customer service number to find out where this guy purchased his ankle bracelet I will let you know when I find out!


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey water sewer..You probably busted up the same group of birds in the same area as I did.... :sniper: 8) I had time to pick my shots also..anyways you did well and told it the way it really is and was if you get the right spots which really were very numerous with each scenario the same....roost to roost ...fields near roost..pass shooting road allowance/fence line.....pot holes formed by last month's rains greenies just in.....ALL THIS IS PRICELESS :sniper: :sniper:  going back next year will partner up to share the excitement. I'm from Calgary but know the QUILL LAKES like the back of my hand spent 15 years there :beer:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Just curious, what kind of shot do you use for pass shooting and do you have to shoot steel in Canada?


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

I use hevi shot and steel and non toxic shot is required in Canada


----------

